# Do male cats "father"?



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

If there were a situation where the father of a litter of kittens were around them, would he 'father' them, like help the mother out with cleaning, etc.? Or does that virtually never happen? If the father is around when kittens are born, are you supposed to separate him?


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

From observing feral behavior I would separate them, or at least watch them VERY closely. I know we had male cats on the farm that would kill the kittens. I've read on here (can't remember from whom or when) that it was to bring the female back into heat.

I've seen DOGS father, get into the whelping box (if mom lets them) and clean kittens and cuddle with them. I always took my male Vizsla to see his puppies once they were whelped and at a reasonable age. Rebel would climb in and let them nurse on him. He'd lay there in bliss for hours with puppies climbing on him and sleeping on him. I could totally imagine Shepherd Book doing that, he's always trying to crawl on top of MowMow and groom him now (and gets beat up for it all the time). 

I'm interested to hear what the more knowledgeable have to say about it.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

good question! Ive havent had fathers around to nursing moms. I do know older Tom cats will uncle kittens. Groom, play, snuggle with them.


----------



## Galathiel (Feb 6, 2012)

My male was neutered, but when my female broke out and got pregnant, the male cat was the one who was the kitten protector. My female was very timid and would sit by me instead of doing anything. if you yowled like a cat, the male (he was a Siamese) would rush around and gather all the kittens into a pile and stand guard over them. He was also chase our German Shepherd around the yard (who thought it great fun) if she got around the kittens.


----------



## hoofmaiden (Sep 28, 2009)

My neutered male Calvin LOVED Jonah when he was a baby. He groomed him, snuggled w/ him, etc. That changed when Jonah turned into a PITA teenager (a state from which he is apparently reluctant ever to emerge, alas!). But he was, of course, neutered. So may not apply.


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

We acquired Shadow from a weird variety of cat hoarder. He was un-neutered when we got him and stayed they way because of his asthma. He was amazing with youngsters in and from the household he came from - oth those who were probably his siblings and those who may well ahve been his offspring but he was an exceptional cat in lots of ways.


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

I've seen male cats-CITY cats-take on the role of hunter/food catcher,for mom and her kittens,but I don't know if this is the FATHER... And I couldn't tell you if they were strays,or whether 1 or both of them had homes. Sure is a good way to score points with mom,though!  Serioso. I'd consider any male, ESPECIALLY a rival male, to be a danger to the kittens.


----------



## cinderflower (Apr 22, 2012)

i've always thought that an intact male will kill the kittens, but when i was a little kid we couldn't find koko, and when we looked he was sitting in the closet with the kittens while bebe took a break. he was just purring like he was proud, but i wouldn't recommend letting them around tiny kittens unsupervised just because all males might not be that fatherly.


----------

